# Jointer/Planer sled



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw tis article in Fine Woodworking magazine a while back. Thx to felllow lumberjock Mike Lingenfelter and his blog on making this jig as well. His efforts and pictures make it simple for anyone who wants to build this jig a big help. http://lumberjocks.com/Koonan/blog/4733

I started with 5/8 baltic birch 5 feet long and 11 1/2 inches wide. The wedges are cut @ 15 degrees as well as the dadoes in the rib supports. I placed non-skid on the bottom's of the wedges and on the top of the ribs. The screws can be tightened by hand which really speeds things up. The bungee cord keeps the ribs from moving around. I glued laminate down with contact cement and waxed for a smooth ride. I made a jig for the dadoes to be cut 15* through the ribs on my table saw.

Although this is heavy while using, it works like a champ it is very easy & quick to set up. I now can flattten up 12 1/2 boards in no time. I only have a 6 inch jointer so this was a great solution to assist me in making the table top for my outdoor dinning table with boards that are 11 inches wide.

All comments and questions welcome.

-Ken, "Everyday above ground is a good day!"


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NICE!!

I saw this before and wondered if there are any problems in repeating the stock alignment when making the second, third, etc passes thru the planer.

Lew


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

That's a nice addition to your shop, Ken.

Yoiu did a great job on it.

Lee


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazingly enough it stays in place the whole time, and works very well. The set up for each board only takes a min or two. I feel it was worth the time and effort to make this. The only thing is its a little heavy but with rollers on each side of the planer and a table next to the planer to silde it back to the opening of the planer makes it much more easier.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice fixture addition to any planer .
If there is any movement in the cross braces I would use doweling for the braces to slide up and down on or a spline in a dado and held down with springs .
Also facing the wedges on both faces with anti slip material may have a benefit.
Screw adjusting the cross braces would allow for more braces and eliminate the need for holding the wedges in place and the wedges all together .
Just some ideas .

Kiefer


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very interesting ideas! No movement that I can tell, I will have to mark them to really know. I think the wedges just make it so fast to set up its really nice. 
Thx, I'll give this some thought and look fwd to seeing yours if you do this as well. Some great ideas.


----------



## intjonmiller (May 30, 2013)

Realizing this is an old post, any chance someone has a video of this in action? I think I understand it but before I build my own it would be nice to see it in use to help anticipate things I might want to change for my use.

Thanks?


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Tonza vids, google planer sled


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't have a video on using it. I really don't use mine that much now as I upgraded to an 8 inch jointer. The one thing I didnt like about it was the thing was a little heavy.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

I made one a couple of years ago. As I only have a small jointer, for flattening large wide stock it truly has been a god send. The trick is to make sure the supports at tight to the board using the wedges. I have learned to put a chalk mark on both sides of the board on each end, this way I know the board is in the same place every time when I run it through the planer. Works great.


----------



## intjonmiller (May 30, 2013)

I have googled it. And I've viewed dozens of videos of planer sleds on youtube. But I haven't seen this style yet. But thanks for the thoughtful reply.

I actually scored a great 6" jointer today on a trade for surplus drawer glides, but this would still be good if I need to do something wider than 6".


----------



## spcbike (Dec 30, 2012)

> I have googled it. And I ve viewed dozens of videos of planer sleds on youtube. But I haven t seen this style yet. But thanks for the thoughtful reply.
> 
> I actually scored a great 6" jointer today on a trade for surplus drawer glides, but this would still be good if I need to do something wider than 6".
> 
> - intjonmiller


http://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/video/a-planer-sled-for-milling-lumber.aspx


----------



## intjonmiller (May 30, 2013)

That's more like it. Thank you!


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a less a slightly less sophisticated one and it works really well. Yours looks great!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use a much less sophisticated one - one piece of 5/8" laminated shelf board. Use shims to take out the board movement/rocking. Light, easy to make, results in a flat board face every time.


----------

